# Need controller help!



## mike999robinson (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I have a large GE, DC, series wound motor from a Clark forkllift. It is approx. 13 inches in Diameter and weighs a ton! Probably 350lbs. the nameplate says 36/48vdc. I am assuming this is 10-15hp. Can someone please direct me to a "standard", affordable CONTROLLER (ie. Curtis?) that I can use to regulate motor speed when it is installed in my vintage truck. Thanks in advance to all.

P.S. I will try to attach pics...

Mike R.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Curtis, soliton, zilla, paul and sabrina diy, car spring resistive potentiometer, PWM generators and IGBT like EPC controllers.

Anything out of a brushed DC forklift.


----------

